# September Photo Contest



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Excited to see all of the fun entries of our food-loving goldies!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey waits patiently for us to share with her.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Abby and Penny sharing a Frosty Paws frozen treat.


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

Tough to beat a marrow bone


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

I was making dog treats


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Sophie smells something mighty good up on the bar!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I have so many food-related pictures! First pic (with the chicken nugget) is my official entry, but the rest are just for fun.








Kaizer having no regrets after climbing into my passenger seat to ripp open and ate a whole bag of Stella & Chewy’s meal mixers, a large bag of pill pockets, and a bunch of Vital Essentials Beef nibs. I had left him alone in my car for 30 minutes after a 2 mile walk and a 30 minute swim.








Eden bringing me a bag of jerky








enjoying a bone (he has 2!)








4th birthday








pup cup!








my collection of Stella & Chewys has grown even more


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Aesthetic I love all those pics!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> I have so many food-related pictures! First pic (with the chicken nugget) is my official entry, but the rest are just for fun.


Ha! I love this! You are just like me! I have sooo many pics of my goldens loving their food!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Ivyacres said:


> Aesthetic I love all those pics!


thank you!!!



3Pebs3 said:


> Ha! I love this! You are just like me! I have sooo many pics of my goldens loving their food!


it’s SO hard not to when Kaizer enjoys it so much. Eden’s not a huge food lover, but she loves her toys and I have a lot of pictures of her with her toys


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The September Photo Contest is open and the theme is *'I LOVE FOOD'.*

This should be fun! We seldom hear tales about goldens turning up food, some even take what doesn't belong to them.

Entries will be accepted until Wednesday, September 22nd.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

The Quality Control Team (Piper and Tally), ready to test the Christmas cookies.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

fourlakes said:


> The Quality Control Team (Piper and Tally), ready to test the Christmas cookies.


OMG! Piper's face is priceless! LOL!


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

Not a real entry but fitting to the thread.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

davmar77 said:


> Not a real entry but fitting to the thread.


OMG! So cute! Is this your pupper?


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

3Pebs3 said:


> OMG! So cute! Is this your pupper?


No. If it was that would have been my entry.


----------



## Tkrosey (Jun 13, 2020)

Peach loves meal time!!


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

I've never had something so delicious!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

goldielynn said:


> I've never had something so delicious!


Awwww!


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

It doesn’t really fit the theme, but it sure is cute!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Tagrenine said:


> It doesn’t really fit the theme, but it sure is cute!


It 100% fits and it is so darn cute!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The September Photo Contest is open and the theme is *'I LOVE FOOD'.*

This should be fun! We seldom hear tales about goldens turning up food, some even take what doesn't belong to them.

Entries will be accepted until Wednesday, September 22nd.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I hope we see more photos of food loving goldens. Honey loves food, looking/watching it, sneaking a bite and sharing. 
Not an entry but I hope it gives you a chuckle too. I keep treats (nuggets of food) in the door pocket in the car. Recently DH thought Honey was having a seizure because of her strange noises and movements. She has such an innocent face....her slobbers were the only evidence that she stole the treats!


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

We stocked the fridge ……… 











or is it Darby stalking the fridge?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

sdain31y said:


> We stocked the fridge ………
> 
> View attachment 885494
> 
> ...


I love it! My cat used to climb right in too.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

sdain31y said:


> We stocked the fridge ……
> 
> or is it Darby stalking the fridge?


OMG! These puppy photos are too adorable!


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

It was hot, so...


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Pretty much sums up about how much Maggie likes her food  This was before her spay when I couldn't feed her. She kept following me around with the dish like I forgot something.
Jules


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

JulesAK said:


> Pretty much sums up about how much Maggie likes her food  This was before her spay when I couldn't feed her. She kept following me around with the dish like I forgot something.
> Jules
> View attachment 885548


I see that look, and that food dish, and I just can't help but think..."Snooopy!"


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Not "an official entry", but the video is better than the still...


----------



## A Golden to love (Mar 6, 2021)

Sunny at 11 weeks


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This month's theme is * 'I LOVE FOOD'.*

This should be fun! We seldom hear tales about goldens turning up food, some even take what doesn't belong to them.

*Entries will be accepted until Wednesday, September 22nd. *


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest will close soon, * Wednesday, September 22nd. *
I hope we get more entries!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Only one day left to join in the fun and enter a photo of your golden loving food!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest is closed. Please look for the Voting Poll, opening soon!


----------

